

How I Learned to Speed-Read Faster than the Speed of Light - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/03/how-to-speed-read-faster-than-the-speed-of-light/

======
jshort
How many of you just read the title rather then reading the entire article?

~~~
jaltucher
Me. And I wrote it.

